# Russian pilots fly F-16s at NATO bases in Germany



## v2 (Mar 29, 2007)

March 26, 2007 (by RIA Novosti) - Russian pilots conducted flights in F-16 Fighting Falcons during a Russian Air Force delegation visit to NATO bases in Germany, an Air Force spokesman said Monday.
"The flights in F-16 fighters were conducted during an official visit of the Russian Air Force delegation to Ramstein Air Base and Spangdahlem Air Base in Germany," Colonel Alexander Drobyshevsky said adding that "flying the F-16s did not cause any difficulties for the Russian pilots."

The spokesman added that the Russian delegation, which has already returned to Russia, also learned about the maintenance of bases and about flights conducted by U.S. Air Force pilots in Europe.

The United States initially opened air bases in Germany as postwar occupation forces in May 1945. During the Cold War the U.S. expanded the number of bases in support of NATO forces.
source: F16 net.

Currently only Ramstein Air Base and Spangdahlem Air Base remain in Germany active U.S. air bases, to support military operations in the Middle East.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 30, 2007)

Ramstein will never close. It is the gateway to the world. Awesome base as well. Been to it many times. Few out on a C-130 from there as well one time.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 30, 2007)

I hope they were the block 15 model.


----------



## Aggie08 (Mar 30, 2007)

Cool, now they need to give us a MiG-29 or Su-27 to reciprocate with our friendliness!


----------

